# Leasing through ADGA and Show Question



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

The ADGA shows I normally go to don’t care that the goats I show are in my dad’s name but this year one of the shows I’m going to needs for the does to be in my name. The rules state: ALL animals exhibited must be in the exhibitor’s name that has entered the animal. Official documentation of lease paperwork is also acceptable. Animals not in the exhibitor’s name will be disqualified.
I was going to transfer all of the does I’m showing into my name, but I’m afraid I wouldn’t get the paperwork back in time as ADGA is so slow right now. I texted the lady in charge to see if the signed transfer section at the bottom of current papers would work like some shows are allowing, but she hasn’t texted me back. She’s a friend of mine so I’m kinda offended but whatever lol. 
Couldn’t my dad “lease” them to me? I know there is a place on the NG ADGA site to lease goats to people but what would I need as far as “official lease paper work” like the rules say? Would this official paper work count as the filled out hard copy lease agreement form that is on ADGA’s website? I’m still waiting on papers from ADGA for other things, them being behind is so unfortunate.


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

we are also waiting for the ADGA to send us the approval for our buck.


----------

